# Whats the dumbest thing you believed as a child (10 and below)



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 4, 2020)

I used to think the world was black and white because photos were black and white.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

Anybody that wasn't a kid was old.  Everybody was old whether they were in their twenties or sixties.


----------



## cearp (Jun 4, 2020)

a lot of pokemon rumors  (secrets about the games, that were just completely made up)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)

The "Black Man"....

(Boogey Man,Candy Man whatever..)

Funny: We have a german "Children Folksong" called "Es tanzt ein Bi,Ba Butzemann...."

Butzeman is this Term:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogeyman
..please click on the German Language/Page and "Butzemann" appears....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes. The Candyman. Say his name in the mirror 5 times at midnight and hell come for you.....in. your. own. house.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 4, 2020)

That i could make gremlins if i got my cat wet.
Poor cat was never out of the bath


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 5, 2020)

I was going to write "I'll never grow up!"

...but then I remember the REALLY dumbest thing I believed: "I don't like girls. They're boring".


(please tell me I'm not the only one who thought something along those lines...)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2020)

I believed I would be happy when I became an adult.

...how wrong was I.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2020)

I sincerely believed I'd grow up to have a normal life.

So close...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 5, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> I was going to write "I'll never grow up!"
> 
> ...but then I remember the REALLY dumbest thing I believed: "I don't like girls. They're boring".
> 
> ...


They gots cooties anyway.....


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 5, 2020)

I believed that eggs needed to be refrigerated and steaks had to be cooked well done.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2020)

When I was about 6 or 7 I woke up in the middle of the night because I heard a noise coming from the garden. I looked out the window and there was something in the distance that looked like an alien with a strange red glow and smoke coming  from its mouth. I got back into bed and had a very sleeplessness night. In the morning I ran downstairs and told my mum and dad what I had seen. Mum said oh you were just dreaming and I shouted back no it wasn't and my dad told me to shut up and stop talking about it. For years I believed it was an alien and any time I mentioned it dad told me to shut up and stop talking about it. Fast forward a few years to when I started smoking without the parents knowing. One night I was up late and the olds had gone to bed so I snuck out to the garden to have a fly smoke and I then hear the door opening. Shit I thought I'm gonna get busted so I hide myself as best I can and here comes my dad. Next thing I see is the familiar red glow and smoke. The fly fucker must have thought I had gone to bed and he was a secret smoker just like I was at the time. I also now know why he kept telling me to shut up about the alien lol



VinsCool said:


> I believed I would be happy when I became an adult.
> 
> ...how wrong was I.



 I believed I would be happy when I became an adult. And I was right I just had to make a little change to myself


----------



## SG854 (Jun 5, 2020)

That the devil was watching me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> When I was about 6 or 7 I woke up in the middle of the night because I heard a noise coming from the garden. I looked out the window and there was something in the distance that looked like an alien with a strange red glow and smoke coming  from its mouth. I got back into bed and had a very sleeplessness night. In the morning I ran downstairs and told my mum and dad what I had seen. Mum said oh you were just dreaming and I shouted back no it wasn't and my dad told me to shut up and stop talking about it. For years I believed it was an alien and any time I mentioned it dad told me to shut up and stop talking about it. Fast forward a few years to when I started smoking without the parents knowing. One night I was up late and the olds had gone to bed so I snuck out to the garden to have a fly smoke and I then hear the door opening. Shit I thought I'm gonna get busted so I hide myself as best I can and here comes my dad. Next thing I see is the familiar red glow and smoke. The fly fucker must have thought I had gone to bed and he was a secret smoker just like I was at the time. I also now know why he kept telling me to shut up about the alien lol





alexander1970 said:


> The "Black Man"....
> 
> (Boogey Man,Candy Man whatever..)
> 
> ...



The scotish Butzemann.....


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I believed I would be happy when I became an adult. And I was right I just had to make a little change to myself


Yeah well it's certainly not as easy as it looks like lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah well it's certainly not as easy as it looks like lol


I guess it takes a shit load of confidence to make any change something I was never lacking in.

I originally was gonna say it takes balls but that was part of my problem


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 5, 2020)

I believed that holding a in Pokémon made catching them easier and out of habit I still do it to this day.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 5, 2020)

An incurable phobia of Minecraft Bedrock. Not the platform, the block.

i still have it why am i here


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 5, 2020)

I believed that every npc was a person trapped inside of the game


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> An incurable phobia of Minecraft Bedrock. Not the platform, the block.
> 
> i still have it why am i here


Phobias take time to cure.

2 years is certainly too little.


----------



## aarti (Jun 5, 2020)

I believed babies are made of the food you eat and that's why the stomach gets bigger


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm too old to remember what I believed.


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2020)

when i grow up. i will never play video games any more.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 5, 2020)

Democracy


----------



## dude1 (Jun 5, 2020)

for some reason Disney was spelled with a backward G


----------



## cearp (Jun 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> when i grow up. i will never play video games any more.


When I was about 14 or 15 I was told by a guy 2 years older than me that games are for children


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2020)

I would say that school was there to teach me things, however I had already ran into the "you'll learn how to do that in a few years" and "until then do it like this" as well as skipping ahead by reading the book. I was not quite as cynical as I later became but the seeds and desire to question everything I was told were there at least.
Had long hair since I was a kid as well so learned early that some people attempt to pick on anything different to them.
Would have been a while before I learned some more science to know why perpetual motion or at least the nature of massive semi long term energy storage and transport would render some ideas infeasible under earth gravity.

I suppose it would be the limitations of my physicality were not made apparent for a few years yet.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Jun 5, 2020)

I believed 3 things:
that that if i put a DS lite in the microwave it will shrink and will be a DS lite Micro
And that the Characters in Mario Kart DS can hear/talk back to me if i was screaming into the microphone
and that if you dont finish Star Road in Super Mario World fast enough the save data will delete its self

Man... my childhood was weird for sure


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 6, 2020)

IceyyColdSnipez said:


> I believed 3 things:
> that that if i put a DS lite in the microwave it will shrink and will be a DS lite Micro
> And that the Characters in Mario Kart DS can hear/talk back to me if i was screaming into the microphone
> and that if you dont finish Star Road in Super Mario World fast enough the save data will delete its self
> ...


Did you actually microwave the ds lite and if so what happened


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 6, 2020)

I thought that TV shows (at least cartoons) were taking place in another world or even universe and that you could possibly go into their world via jumping into the TV.
I also used to believe that the inside of a computer looked a lot like the computer world in TRON.


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 6, 2020)

That the "easter bunny" could lay eggs


----------



## 6adget (Jun 6, 2020)

I am surprised no one has said "religion". It was somewhere around that age I was in bible study, and I was like "wait. WTF did that book just say?". Shortly after that I stopped believing in something just because a grownup said it was true.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2020)

I believed I was a boy, that was pretty stupid


----------



## Mythical (Jun 6, 2020)

My first role playing game was Zelda: The Minish Cap
As a child I thought they called it an rpg because link could roll around. 
"roll playing game" instead of "role playing game"


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 6, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> I used to think the world was black and white because photos were black and white.



I think you made that one up. You obviously saw with your own eyes that the world was not black and white.


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 6, 2020)

I though that world was so big that in some places there were exactly some people like me. Later I though I have people like me but in another race version.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Jun 6, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Did you actually microwave the ds lite and if so what happened


Yes. and it did melt a little but minimal and thats about it 
BUT I WANTED MY DS LITE MICRO


----------



## kublai (Jun 6, 2020)

I believe I can fly.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Jun 6, 2020)

When i was 5 i actually eated dog food. because my best friends neighbor sayed if i do so i gonna bark like a dog (back then i really liked dogs but now not that much anymore.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Megadriver94 said:


> I thought that TV shows (at least cartoons) were taking place in another world or even universe and that you could possibly go into their world via jumping into the TV.
> I also used to believe that the inside of a computer looked a lot like the computer world in TRON.


This is literally me... both things i believed too 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> when i grow up. i will never play video games any more.


And... Did you kept your promise???


----------



## SAXJONZ (Jun 10, 2020)

That the people in the tv could see me (thanks sis). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 15, 2020)

That people in charge or with authority actually knew what they were doing.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 16, 2020)

i said this my dad.

Jesus wears sandal's to church why can't I?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 16, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> i said this my dad.
> 
> Jesus wears sandal's to church why can't I?


“No No he’s got a point” Gronk


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 17, 2020)

That life is fair


----------



## Chubby_Bub (Jun 18, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> That i could make gremlins if i got my cat wet.
> Poor cat was never out of the bath


Isn’t the whole point _not_ to get Gremlins wet? And also your cat must have been really upset.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 18, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> An incurable phobia of Minecraft Bedrock. Not the platform, the block.
> 
> i still have it why am i here


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 18, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> (a picture of bedrock)


You monster


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 18, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> You monster


The humanity!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 18, 2020)

Chubby_Bub said:


> Isn’t the whole point _not_ to get Gremlins wet? And also your cat must have been really upset.


Yes and yes! That was sorta the point I was making....


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 18, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> They gots cooties anyway.....



Hey, I do _not_ have cooties.

Anyways, I used to believe that if I found a way to get past the screen, I could go inside the TV and join Steve and Blue in Blue's Clues.


----------



## banjojohn (Jun 18, 2020)

SG854 said:


> That the devil was watching me



No, sorry. I didn't have the time...


----------



## depaul (Jun 18, 2020)

That when I grow up I could easily buy a big house + garden + a small helicopter + ... + ...

I never imagined that life would be so harsh that one can only afford to live in a small apartment.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2020)

1.- Underestimated time
2.- Believed in my family
3.- Believed in myself

Like literally that's the dumbest things I believed when I was a child

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*On a not so harsh side: *I used to think that my favourite groups and bands where actually lined up on the radio just waiting their turn to sing their songs. And I was like: "Oh they're so good! It sounds just like the CD's!"

_Ah, the innocence..._


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Jun 18, 2020)

I believed girls also have that thing. You know that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> I believed girls also have that thing. You know that.


Polio?


----------



## duwen (Jun 18, 2020)

adults


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 18, 2020)

My older brother lied to me and told me Stevie Wonder was a boxer. Makes sense with a name like that and I was unfamiliar with music in general so I just accepted it. Well Stevie never punched anyone when the truth came out but I sure did. All it did was prove I'd make a piss poor boxer. Yeah I broke his nose but it took 23 years for that punch to arrive.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 18, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


>


why tho


----------



## CactusMan (Jun 18, 2020)

I wasn't aware of gender specific names at the early stages of my life so I assumed Michael Jackson was a woman.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 18, 2020)

aarti said:


> I believed babies are made of the food you eat and that's why the stomach gets bigger


technically true

one thing I remember was shouting at my dad that Pokemon would last forever when he said it was a fad and would be finished within a year or two( I kinda cringe I got so defensive about it ),......guess its going good so far though


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 18, 2020)

Blaze163 said:


> My older brother lied to me and told me Stevie Wonder was a boxer. Makes sense with a name like that and I was unfamiliar with music in general so I just accepted it. Well Stevie never punched anyone when the truth came out but I sure did. All it did was prove I'd make a piss poor boxer. Yeah I broke his nose but it took 23 years for that punch to arrive.



well Stevie Wonder is  a one HIT Wonder.


----------



## SAXJONZ (Jun 18, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> That people in charge or with authority actually knew what they were doing.



Oh my god, truer words were never spoken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> well Stevie Wonder is  a one HIT Wonder.


Well that ain't exactly true is it lol. 

Superstition 
Ebony and Ivory
Signed Sealed Delivered
For Once in My Life
I Just Called To Say I Love You
Isn't She lovely 

And about another 40 odd hit songs


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 18, 2020)

Babies were gifts from God


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)

-i thought painting a candle red would make it dinamite
-i understood charcaters in movies were actors, but i thought that if a character died they would kill the actor
-i did not understand the concept of cgi and everytime i saw it i thought it was an insanely good drawing or costume
-i had not heard of other countries so i thought Uruguay (where i've lived my entire life) and America were the only countries in the world
that and my theory of how reproduction worked, but it's so cringy i cant even write it down


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 19, 2020)

I used to believe that I got an early release of Super Paper Mario when you could get to Flopside in chapter 1, and also i would stop playing at chapter 2 because I was mortified by Mimi even though i Killed her twice


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)

That my parents were good people. They proved me wrong. Consistently.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Jun 20, 2020)

depaul said:


> That when I grow up I could easily buy a big house + garden + a small helicopter + ... + ...
> 
> I never imagined that life would be so harsh that one can only afford to live in a small apartment.


Don't you mean GTA???


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 21, 2020)

I believed pokemons where real.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 21, 2020)

I asked where did babies came from. My mum told me that God make kids of her choice and he sent them to her. And my sister told me that mum told her different story. She said she went to babies shop (food shop as an example) and look around to buy children and put them in the carts, lol! We believed!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 21, 2020)

When I was younger I thought USA made all cartoon and video games hehe. I was shocked to learn that they only translate the great games from Japan.

USA made one thing ...... Porn.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 21, 2020)

My friend's sister told him when he was younger that if he looked in the sky full of stars and his face skin will develop to have white larve on him. Disgusting but false, lol. 

And if you look at thunderstorm nor lightning then you will become blind.

And I was told when I was kid that heavy rain and storm was what caused ? God was angry at anybody somewhere for what they had done wronged. . LOL.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 7, 2020)

My human uncle said that he put a camera in my non human dog, so I would walk it correctly.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 8, 2020)

That the zombies from the PS1 Resident Evil games was in our basement at night. I would have trouble going to sleep as a wee little lad, and I used to watch my older brothers playing mostly the PS1 Resident Evils and remember vividly the grunts and moans of the male Resident Evil 2 zombies. So, when I naturally would have trouble falling asleep because I was simply that young and full of energy and wonder back then, I remember one time either it was my dad or one of my older brothers, but they'd come downstairs and ask what was wrong, and one time in particular, they acted as if they were fighting the monster, and came back and said they defeated it! All because I mistook random noises from the basement to be like the ones from the game! XD

One other thing I used to believe growing up was that, if anyone I loved died, I could find the 7 Dragon Balls and ask Shenron to restore them to life! I remember one particular sunset evening, I was riding home with my mom, and I told her that I wanted to do this if she had died, and my mom gave me a harsh redpill: "Silent_Gunner, the 7 Dragon Balls don't exist. Once people die, they can't be brought back." I vividly remember crying at the naive, yet innocent realization that death is most certainly permanent, and I think it shaped my perception of reality so hard that I started to take things more seriously than I really should have.



Last, but most certainly not least, I believed that authority could always be trusted...until age 6/7. This is gonna get longwinded, because this event, along with things I've heard from both my family and other accounts of people who grew up in my parents' conglomeration of churches, is what made me ultimately question the faith my parents hold to be so important, or so they act like.

*heavy inhale*



My parents sent me to a private Christian school until 1st grade. It was around K-6 that they learned that I was on the Aspergian end of the Autism spectrum. Every teacher was accommodating for my needs...until the evil witch that was this first grade teacher who I will hence forth refer to as Cruelty. You see, Cruelty is the teacher who wants kids to either submit to her authority, get in line and stay in line, or get the fuck out of her classroom and, by implication, get kicked out of the school. Being that I was autistic, and was still trying to get accustomed to acting normal, all the while trying to be a regular kid who just did regular-kid-things the best I understood them at the time, to say there was conflict would be the biggest understatement of them all. I remember one time, we had recess after lunch or something (I was 6/7, there's no way I remember the usual day-to-day schedule), and she had me stay in the classroom with her, and was scolding for something. I can't remember what it was, but I know that I was sent to the principal's office several times, and he was a son of a fucking bitch. He was also a SOB to my older brothers and other people as well.

There were several times where I was spanked by this teacher. This was a normal form of discipline in the schools run by these churches, and definitely approved of by most of, if not all of the parents attending the church and putting their kids into the school run by said churches. Not to mention, the verbal abuse by Cruelty in addition to all of this. I'd have meltdowns that I think a good amount of autistic people would have that she and others in that school didn't have any training to deal with properly because these people aren't the kind to be open to new ideas or discoveries, speaking from experience. (for the most part, there's a couple of standouts here and there, of course)

All of this eventually led to me getting kicked out of the school this church ran. While I was experiencing all of this, my parents did have a meeting or two with Cruelty, where Cruelty was as cold and uncaring as she came off to me with my parents: asking them why I can't just behave, asking if my behavior was because of my being "unsaved" (translation: you prayed a prayer asking Jesus to come into your heart and save you in this conglomeration of churches. Infant baptism is a big no-no), and saying that "Silent_Gunner does what Silent_Gunner will do!" according to my mother, who was either on the verge of tears or was crying because of how much of a fucking bitch Cruelty was!



After this, I remember my parents were trying desperately to find another school for me. Thing is, it was going to be one of those public schools that would "turn your kid into a socialism-lovin', pot-smokin', sex abusin', alcohol intoxicatin' mess of a sinner that would go astray from God!"...or so I'd find out in my later years, because in all of my time in the public school, I never experienced shit like what I just described, or if it was that way, I certainly didn't pick up on it in my years in the public school system.

Anyways, my parents found an elementary school in the school district that was apparently very good at helping kids like myself. Not necessarily a school for disabled children, but a school that had a good special ed program.

I remember my reaction to the thought of going back to school, though; I didn't want to. I actively hated it, and in the time I was at home, I remember being filled with nothing but contempt at everyone in my life. I had an angry face everywhere in the house, and didn't barely speak to anyone. Everything I had through a month before had left deep wounds in my mentality that, at times, come back to haunt me. I remember screaming, crying, wanting to go home while trapped at the school. Hell, I even wanted nothing to do with church at the time for reasons that I can now articulate better, but back then, I was a kid, and saying that someone was "mean" always got a reaction that could be mocking at best by my parents and sometimes my older brothers.

It was a point where everything and everyone in the world seemed to be against me. And now, I had to go back to school, a place where, in my 6-7 year old brain, was associated with nothing but pain, suffering, and a desire to just want to return back home.

The first week didn't go well. I was more mischievous than I would be today, because I simply didn't trust anyone. Thing is, when I was sent to the office, the principal didn't get mad at me. She said hello and asked how things were going, from what I remember. After this first week, I heard from my mother that they were going to send a special "helper" to assist me with things in class and, as I'd come to find out and later reflect on, help guide me towards success even with my autism and my still lacking social skills going into middle school. Throughout my years at this school, I managed to begin trusting things in the world again, and finally making sense of things that had happened years before, and managed to start recovering...by mostly repressing a lot of the things that had happened until I was 18 and began questioning the church that funded and supported what happened at that school and others like it and other things far worse than the hand I was dealt. 

But that's a story for another time.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jul 8, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> She said she went to babies shop (food shop as an example) and look around to buy children and put them in the carts, lol! We believed!


Something like this?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 9, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Something like this?




Hahaha.. I didn't know about this one. Yeah, I guess they already know the story like that


----------



## SAXJONZ (Jul 10, 2020)

Here is the other one. I thought if I stepped backward that time would reverse.  been stepping backward ever since. lol Still going forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2020)

SAXJONZ said:


> Here is the other one. I thought if I stepped backward that time would reverse.  been stepping backward ever since. lol Still going forward.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a similar thought when I was really young, but instead it was changing the time of my watch backward to go back in time, lol


----------



## SAXJONZ (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh the thoughts we had.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 12, 2020)

i beleved in "whale man" and got scae when my mum tild me if you dotdo that whale man will eat you in korean (also sounds better in korean)


----------

